# Propagating evergreens by slipping



## berniebenz (May 26, 2012)

I’m new to this forum and have searched for this subject without positive results.
Anyone help, or I’ll just start it off with my experiences. Thx!


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 15, 2012)

What is slipping?


----------



## berniebenz (Jun 15, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> What is slipping?


slip: n Def #4 Webster’s. A small shoot or twig cut for planting or grafting.
The best description of the process that I’ve found is in Sunset’s New Western Garden Book, Propagating Plants chapter.


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a fancy name for a cutting!
For evergreens you want to use semi-hardwood cuttings.
That would be this year's growth taken in late fall or winter.
They are hardwood at the arm pit and green toward the tip.
Propagation timing is a major factor for successful rootings.
I propagate a lot of western red cedars and Leyland cypress as well as other bareroot plants.


----------

